# Using GM vehicle care touch up paint



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

The winter gifted me a decent amount if chips on the rear doors in front of the wheels. I consulted my dealer and they recommend this touch up paint. I've seen it before but never used it. 

Any tips to doing a good touch up? Do's and dont's? My dealer mention using the pen portion on paper to get a feel for it and the simply paint!










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Well... no matter what you do it's going to look... off. But just be REALLY careful with it. Extremely thin coats. I understand the need to touch up that paint though... Its a sexy looking colour... needs to be everywhere


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the color too! I am gonna wait till I get a nice clean and then do a couple coats. Hoping its not to off! The chips go right down to the primer. Im just worried for small rust spots in the future. Maybe I dont have to do this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had to use it on my ECO. Clean the area and then use very, very thin coats. The Black Granite matches nearly perfectly.


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome news. Ill give it a try for sure. Glad yours turned out!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It took two tries. I put it on too thickly the first time and it just peeled off once it started setting up. Rewashed that part of the car and did it again with a very thin layer. I had shopping cart damage. First ding


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

At 41000 miles and coming thru this winter my front end got trashed. I have a few chips to deal with now!


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like a good case for the splash guards. Anybody know how well they work??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blackonblack said:


> Looks like a good case for the splash guards. Anybody know how well they work??


I have no damage behind my tires. Even the OEM splash guards, small as they are, prevent your tires from successfully kicking small rocks onto the paint behind the tire. I also have a clear bra on the front of my ECO for the inevitable rock aimed at the hood. Now if I could figure out how to remove the bird bulls-eye from the top of my car.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i just put these on my car last week. RoadSport Pro-Fit Splash Guards - Model #2 - Mills Fleet Farm my car is black so they blend right in. i hated when my doors would get dirty from just a small puddle. the worst was while turning. the water would make it to the windows. car is staying dry now and im sure rocks/dirt is staying off my car as well.


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

I feel like the rocks will some how get kicked up still. I know there was an issue with the "dog legs" getting chipped bad if the door was not aligned perfect. So they started putting the 3M clear coat in the spot affected. It's hard to see but I have it in my photo at the top. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

